# Plugin creation



## coltonj96 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello! I am looking into creating a plugin for obs mp, what do I need to get started?


----------



## Matthew Lyon (Nov 4, 2015)

coltonj96 said:


> Hello! I am looking into creating a plugin for obs mp, what do I need to get started?



Are the links below what you are looking for?

https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/wiki/OBS-Plugin-API-Documentation

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 4, 2015)

No, that plugin API documentation is for the original OBS, not OBS MP. It is completely unrelated.


----------



## coltonj96 (Nov 7, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> No, that plugin API documentation is for the original OBS, not OBS MP. It is completely unrelated.


Could you link me to the obs mp one then?


----------



## Osiris (Nov 7, 2015)

There is no documentation yet.


----------

